# Italy Touring - Pompeii



## 119258 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi - anyone been to Pompeii and know any good sites nearby??


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

dese said:


> Hi - anyone been to Pompeii and know any good sites nearby??


Would 25 metres from the entrance do ?

Your BIG problem is that Naples is the world centre for driving/riding maniacs and narrow roads.

Both Pompeii and Herculaneum are really worth the effort. Herculaneum is usesless for car parking but you can hop on the train at Pompeii and get there.

In fact the trains are so good and cheap you can choose anywhere on the train line and use that if you don't fancy camping in the simple campsite by the gates.

Be warned that the whole area is a mass of narrow roads and MHs are banned from the Amalfi coast road.


----------



## 97395 (Jan 22, 2006)

We stayed at Camping Spartacus last autumn - pretty tired site but brilliant for exploring Amalfi Coast, Sorrento, Capri and Naples by public transport.

Pompeii is "rip off town" but hey you've just got to go for it! Marvellous experience. Cheap trains and frequent from Pompeii station a few minutes walk away. Pompeii Scavi great to spend a day in! Public bus to Vesuvius - what an experience!

ENJOY!!!

Marie


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi dese,

We visited Italy in 2007 and one of our favourite places was our visit to the ruins of Pompei. It was absolutely fabulous and you will be amazed by what you see. We didn't bother with english speaking tour guides that besiege you when you arrive on site, as we prefer to go it alone and take things at our own pace etc but for those people who welcome this service you will be inundated with offers to show you around.

Like Hilldwelller, we too stayed on the site which was basically yards from the entrance to the ruins and it was very busy, even though it was in November, which I think is classed as their low season. However, we managed to get a pitch but it was a bit of a squeeze for our sized vehicle as most of the larger pitches had already been taken.

Driving in Italy is not an experience for the faint hearted to say the least - but after a while you just have to develop the same mentality as the Italians as otherwise you would never get anywhere. In the end we just stopped hoping that some nice, kind driver would let us in when attempting to join roads and roundabouts etc and so we just closed our eyes, said a prayer (well I did LOL) and simply went for it like everyone else hee hee!  

Have a great time.

Sue


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Pompei*

 Ciao dese, as our friends have said, lots of facilities within a short distance of the excavation entrance. Spartacus is one, there are others, including an 'area attrezzata' for motorhomes along the same stretch of road. If you prefer more scenic surroundings make for the Sorrento Peninsula. Campsites include 'Nube d'Argento' and 'Santa Fortunata'. You can stay a few days and then, from there you can take the cheap and frequent trains to Pompei, Herculanaeum, and Naples. Also cheap and frequent buses to Positano, Amalfi, Ravello. The road to these last three (SS.163) prohibited to motorhomes between 07:00 a.m. and midnight.
Also fast, frequent, not so cheap, ferries to Capri and Ischia.
Hope we'll be able to say 'benvenuto' soon.
saluti,
esdied


----------



## Stevemotorhome (Oct 31, 2008)

When we were in this area we stopped at Sant'Agnello ,Sorrento http://www.esperidi.com/en/index.htm and caught the train to Pompei. The train runs from Sorrento to Napels stopping right outside Pompei costing only a few Euros and avoids parking problems. Also the train will take you to the base on mount Versuvios were you take a small mini bus up the volcano. Well worth a visit.
Hope this helps ?
We have been to this area on several occasions, well woth a visit.

Steve


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

We had a wonderful week here at this ACSI site...The owner is just like Reg Perrin..... Use it as a base and no need to use the van. Fill up with food before you arrive as access is steep and twisty for about 1/2 mile.
Good harbour side cafes.

Campeggio Seiano Spiaggia
Marina Aequa - Via Murrano 15
80069 Vico Equense
Italy

Camp site with orange and lemon trees located on the Sorrento coast 50 metres from the beach. The train to Pompeii, Vesuvius, Naples, Herculaneum and Sorrento is 600 metres from the site. Direct boat connections to Capri, Ischia, Amalfi and Positano. Good bus service. 

Brian


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

We stayed at Camping Spartacus for two nights - which is literally right across the road from the ruins. Cheap and Cheerful and all the 'camping bungalows' were being renewed when we were there (November 08 ) and the site generally being tided up.

I'm afraid my experience of Pompeii the town was rather negative, someone on here commented that driving there was 'like playing a playstation game' - I didn't know what he meant, but its exactly what it is like. People flying out of junctions, overtaking, roads in the worst repair imaginable - take a deep breath on your way in!

There is LPG there however. 

As for the ruins - myself and my girlfriend are both in our early 20's and studied Pompeii at school. I was overwhelmed by the scale of the place but after Rome it was a bit of an anti climax. I'm glad I've been but I wouldn't go again or really recommend - but am happy to accept that it might suit some more than others.


----------

